# Rare cds



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone own rare/collectable cd singles or albums on here, i try to collect some old blink 182 ones, :tumbleweed:


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a few imports and ltd editions. Surely Blink 182 albums cant be that difficult to get hold of?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ets2k9 said:


> I have a few imports and ltd editions. Surely Blink 182 albums cant be that difficult to get hold of?


na their not, but i try get some old singles,


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a couple of rare CDs and DVD audio disks

James - One man clapping only 10,000 ever made they go for about £60/£70

A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray EP CD single 

Quite a few DVD audio discs (not to confused with audio dvd's)

inc.......................

Eagles Hotel California 

Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells

Foreigner 4


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive just got some signed CD's.
I was also given an original Ramones LP too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm quite a collector of some of the rare vinyls. Few of the ones I'm glad I came accross - 

Iron Maiden - The First 10 Years vinyl collection
Pantera - Project In the Jungle
Pantera - Metal Magic

The two Pantera albums I have are really hard to come by. They never released them on any other format. Seen them go on e-bay for around £80 or £90. 

I have a few Iron Maiden singles that are very rare as well.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've got Snoop Doggy Dogg's debut album Doggystyle. It was one of the first few pressings which has an extra track that had to be taken off as it didn't get a sample clearence.
I got it for £2 in a 2nd hand CD store - worth other £20 on ebay :-D


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i paid £30 for the orange one, dunno why, but you cant really get em anywhere


----------

